
Side Projects from Companies That Generated Viral Traffic - vdthatte
https://medium.com/p/894455f22264/edit
======
troydavis
FYI, Medium is now showing a non-discardable signup/login wall to your mobile
(iOS) visitors. Basically they removed the close/discard “X” choice. Obviously
one can use incognito mode, but it’s probably reducing your readership.

(I don’t mean to fault you, I just figured that you don’t know and might want
to. HTH.)

~~~
vdthatte
Oh wow, didn't know that, thanks for letting me know!

------
vdthatte
In a world where marketing channels like SEM, FB ads, etc. are getting more
and more saturated, side projects can be an interesting way to build a direct
connection with your users.

